# Japanese warships disrupt Chinese military exercise- Nov. 2013



## CougarKing (1 Nov 2013)

Very little details though on how the disruption occurred...



> *Japanese ships disrupt Chinese military exercises*
> November 2, 2013 - 12:29AM
> 
> *China lodged a protest with Japan after its ships entered an area in the west Pacific Ocean and disrupted military exercises being conducted there.
> ...


----------



## Infantryman2b (1 Nov 2013)

Interesting how japan still to this day wont admit its abysmal crimes.


----------



## Pieman (1 Nov 2013)

> They have also been overshadowed by what China says is Japan's refusal to admit to atrocities committed by Japanese soldiers in China between 1931 and 1945.


It is mentioned on the story itself....but hard for me to see the link between that and the territorial claims.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Nov 2013)

Japanese crimes against humanity, against China, and the Rape of Nanking (now Nanjing) was certainly that, is a staple of Chinese antipathy towards Japan. It goes beyond something the government trots out now and again; for many, many Chinese, including young Chinese, it is an open wound that cannot be closed until Japan formally acknowledges that it was a true crime and apolgizes for it.


----------



## Pieman (3 Dec 2013)

Wowsers. That's brutal stuff.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

Clearing out dated emails, including STRATFOR subscriber updates, I found this:



> Japan has roughly four times as many major warships as the British Royal Navy and, despite being an island nation that emphasizes sea and air power, more tanks than Germany. Japan also boasts niche capacities in special operations forces and diesel-electric submarines and is developing new amphibious capabilities with the help of the U.S. Marines.



It caught my eye, but not enough to justify a new discussion thread. 


Copyright © 2013 Stratfor | 221 West 6th Street Suite 400 - Austin, TX 78701, USA
"Japan's Morally Troubled Revival"    December 11, 2013


----------

